# Furnace Won't Come Back On



## vendorsw21 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a problem with my heating system in my Outback 210RS. The furnace starts up OK and heats up to the desired temperature that we have put on the Dometic dual thermostat but it never comes back on. So you have to drop the heat strip down to the bottom temperature and bring it back up to the desired setting and it will work again. It won't start up the next time. The furnace isn't the issue. It's either the dual thermostat and/or the control board in the air conditioner. I've changed both to no avail. 
Any ideas?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Is your trailer an 08?? The control board in your AC should have no impact on the furnace. Only the trailers with a remote control and the Carrier AC had a control board in the AC that controlled the furnace.

Can you tell us what wires are to which terminals on the back of the thermostat?


----------

